# Sea fishing in Hong Kong



## davehungpc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there, my name is Dave and I charter a boat to fish regularly in Hong Kong - usually fishing off Lamma or Stanley. I am looking for interested anglers to join and share out the costs. Details of the charter as:
* Meeting point: At Ap Lei Chau Aberdeen
* Fibre glass 23 footer speedboat with shelter, comes with high speed Mercury outboard engine. Equipped with GPS and echo sounder to locate fishing spots. Capacity, can sit comfortably 6 anglers, best to sit 4 - 5 anglers.
* Timing: Set off at around 8:30am and return around 5:30pm
Interested, do let me know, my contact is davehungpc AT hotmail DOT com


----------

